# Spaghetti Funktion: New blog documenting 1990s Birmingham scene



## Blagsta (Oct 18, 2014)

http://spaghettifunktion.wordpress.com/

Only started it today, but I'm hoping to document House of God, 3rd Eye, PCM, CitriCity, Aardvark Cafe, Police Bastard, Birmingham punx picnic, Reclaim the Streets etc

any photos, writings etc please email spaghetti dot funktion at googlemail dot com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 19, 2014)

Loving the G8 video, brings back a few hazy memories of the day


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 2, 2014)

new post

http://spaghettifunktion.wordpress....fit-malt-shovel-balsall-heath-12th-june-1999/


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 2, 2014)

Good stuff Blagsta keep it going 

Went to and DJed at many many excellent raves in Brum back then - Atomic Jam, Aura Orange, Ultimate Orange, Synergy, my mate Eliot's fucking epic private parties we did at his dad's factory (in Olton iirc) , lots of things at Subway City. A bit trancey for you though Blags 

Always a really decent crowd in Brum, many brilliant nights there


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 2, 2014)

I went to a couple of Ultimate Orange do's, although iirc, they sometimes clashed with CitriCity (the system I was involved with).  I used to know the promoter a little, Az? I think his name was, wonder what happened to him.

I also remember going to an Aura Orange party by the canal in Wolverhampton in a really scuzzy disused warehouse.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 2, 2014)

Ha, almost certainly was there too  Did you know the AO bods?

Eta deffo went to at least one CitriCity rave, probably at Subway (?) iirc.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 2, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Ha, almost certainly was there too  Did you know the AO bods?



Vaguely.  My mates knew them better, I think their DJs used to play at our do's sometimes and vice versa.  Didn't they run a record whop in Wolvo at one point?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 2, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Vaguely.  My mates knew them better, I think their DJs used to play at our do's sometimes and vice versa.  Didn't they run a record whop in Wolvo at one point?


Yeah, Tim (tigger) did. I'd forgotten about that  He had a label called Brick too. AO lot were a very sound bunch


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 2, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Ha, almost certainly was there too  Did you know the AO bods?
> 
> Eta deffo went to at least one CitriCity rave, probably at Subway (?) iirc.



I think we only did one at Subway, a 10 celebration of the Liberator DJs iirc.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 2, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> I think we only did one at Subway, a 10 celebration of the Liberator DJs iirc.


What other venues?


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 2, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> What other venues?



Dance Factory (back of the Institute in Digbeth), Chapel Room of the Que Club and various warehouses.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 2, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Dance Factory (back of the Institute in Digbeth), Chapel Room of the Que Club and various warehouses.


All ring bells tbh


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 2, 2014)

Another couple of posts

http://spaghettifunktion.wordpress.com/2014/11/02/g8-summit-reclaim-the-streets-16th-may-1998/

http://spaghettifunktion.wordpress.com/2014/11/02/reclaim-the-streets-pershore-rd-1996/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 2, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> I also remember going to an Aura Orange party by the canal in Wolverhampton in a really scuzzy disused warehouse.


It's quite odd how many things we were both at long before we knew each other


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 3, 2014)

Long gone now the Malt Shovel.

Good blog by the way - I'm enjoying reading it


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 6, 2014)

http://spaghettifunktion.wordpress.com/2014/11/06/aardvark-centre/

new post about Aardvark Cafe


----------



## mr steev (Nov 6, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Blagsta said:
> 
> 
> > I also remember going to an Aura Orange party by the canal in Wolverhampton in a really scuzzy disused warehouse.
> ...


 
I think there were quite a few of us there


----------



## mr steev (Nov 6, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah, Tim (tigger) did. I'd forgotten about that  He had a label called Brick too. AO lot were a very sound bunch


 
I see Tim and Dawn on the school playground every day when we pick up our kids... how things have changed


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 6, 2014)

new post on Reclaim the Streets 1995 in Moseley

http://spaghettifunktion.wordpress.com/2014/11/06/reclaim-the-streets-1995/


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 6, 2014)

mr steev said:


> I see Tim and Dawn on the school playground every day when we pick up our kids... how things have changed


Awesome  Send them much love and hugs  Had so many fucking great times with that lot 

Is Ed the dog still around?

PM me tim's fb details please fella


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 7, 2014)

http://spaghettifunktion.wordpress.com/2014/11/07/citricity-soundsystem/

new post on CitriCity soundsystem


----------



## mr steev (Nov 8, 2014)

Speaking to Dawn from AO last night and she told me that their old website is still being maintained http://www.auraorange.net/


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 8, 2014)

another post and more photos about Reclaim the Streets in Birmingham in '96

http://spaghettifunktion.wordpress.com/2014/11/08/reclaim-the-streets-1996-pershore-road/


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 16, 2014)

new post, CitriCity meets House of God 1/4/00

http://spaghettifunktion.wordpress.com/2014/11/16/citricity-meets-house-of-god-1400/


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 8, 2014)

new post, photos from CitriCity, Chapel Room of Que Club 1998

http://spaghettifunktion.wordpress.com/2014/12/08/citricity-que-club-130698/


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 20, 2014)

I have HOG badges and posters. I will post a photo later.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 20, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> new post, photos from CitriCity, Chapel Room of Que Club 1998
> 
> http://spaghettifunktion.wordpress.com/2014/12/08/citricity-que-club-130698/



Gizelle looking young there!!
I've actually been in that place when it  was the Methodist Central Hall


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 20, 2014)

Blags, any idea how Tony Melomaniac is doing? He was always a really sound geezer.

SciFly and Miss Pink were really good mates of mine (Adam especially) too.

Great blog


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 20, 2014)

mr steev said:


> Speaking to Dawn from AO last night and she told me that their old website is still being maintained http://www.auraorange.net/


Say hello to Dawn if you see her please steev. She's fucking lovely


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 20, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Blags, any idea how Tony Melomaniac is doing? He was always a really sound geezer.
> 
> SciFly and Miss Pink were really good mates of mine (Adam especially) too.
> 
> Great blog



No idea. I met him a couple of times, but last time would have been over 10 years ago.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 20, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> No idea. I met him a couple of times, but last time would have been over 10 years ago.


Me too. Istr he ended up really fucked up drugswise and on the streets  He was a really decent geezer, I hope things worked out OK for him.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 29, 2014)

This blog is ringing quite a few bells. Blagsta - think we may have known each other in 1994 or so. Do you recall a squalid house in Cannon Hill Road, garden and living room strewn with motorcycle parts?


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 29, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> This blog is ringing quite a few bells. Blagsta - think we may have known each other in 1994 or so. Do you recall a squalid house in Cannon Hill Road, garden and living room strewn with motorcycle parts?



Yes...


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 29, 2014)

new post

http://spaghettifunktion.wordpress.com/2014/12/29/jay-ward-dj-mix-woodhurst-rd-moseley-1297/

Remembering house parties, Jay Ward and a ghetto house mix.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 30, 2014)

Blog's looking great Blags


----------



## Joejasat (Sep 20, 2020)

Blagsta said:


> I went to a couple of Ultimate Orange do's, although iirc, they sometimes clashed with CitriCity (the system I was involved with).  I used to know the promoter a little, Az? I think his name was, wonder what happened to him.
> 
> I also remember going to an Aura Orange party by the canal in Wolverhampton in a really scuzzy disused warehouse.


I realise I'm replying about 6 years late, but I came across this whilst exploring a curiosity. The Az in question is my Dad. It's barely important but I just found it funny coming across someone mentioning him by name.


----------

